# The mead thread/blog!



## Asrial (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to the mead thread!
First of all:
Mead is honeywine, and _*NOT*_ a type of beer!!

I want to know, if I'm the only sevenstringer that is a meadhead, or is there other people that share this hobby or got the same taste?

Currently, two buddies and I are currently in the process of making a batch of test-mead. And we've planned to scale it up (just alittle) if this mead is successful.
So far, we've gotten planned to make in total 100 liters of mead per batch, always split it up in 4 flavours, and hide away 2 bottles á 75 cl (3/4 of a liter each) for deluxe quality mead later, and having a full logbook of what we've already done.
The flavours we are planning to create is


Raspberry & Pomegranade
Black tea, bergamot and forest fruit (AKA jägertee V2 )
Apple, viola and rose infusion (flower-mead )
Hops and malt
Pictures will be posted of the batches later!

I can find you guys some recipes for "fast" mead, so we can get you guys converted!

this thread is based around and is dealing with an alcoholic product, which might be illegal in some countries or states if under a certain age or government. I do not personally wish for any minor to replicate the process of creating mead made for personal consumption, nor do i encourage minor age drinking. Drink responsibly!
^Just felt like I had to write that. ^


----------



## Prime (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool!

Not a meadhead....but I have had mead on several occasions.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 26, 2010)

I have had it on a few occasions as well... I particularly like it with mulling spices...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 26, 2010)

Mmm.. mead... 

One of my peeps makes drinking horns and sells them on the web, I'll dig up the link later.

EDIT: got the links!! 
customdrinkinghorns.webs.com
urnesashtree.webs.com


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2010)

There was a "how to make your own mead" thread on here a while back with a video on how to make your own, featuring Amon Amarth.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 26, 2010)

I loved mead, like I loved all liquor.

Now I can't drink anymore


----------



## Asrial (Oct 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> There was a "how to make your own mead" thread on here a while back with a video on how to make your own, featuring Amon Amarth.


Video kicks ass, but I think it's intended more as humorous than informative, even though it does show basic mead brewing. 
And they make fun of some of the best nordic mead available in Denmark...  Got a bottle of "Vikingernes mjød", and dayumn, it's good. (Hops-infused mead, really good mixed with a pale ale)


----------



## bostjan (Oct 27, 2010)

I've had it on a few occasions. My former boss used to brew mead in his closet.


----------



## Revan132 (Oct 27, 2010)

If college campus' adopted mead as a party drink, I would be an alcoholic. Unfortunately nobody knows what the fuck I am talking about when I mention it among people my age.


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe I'm a sellout for actually buying mead instead of making it . . . 
I love the mead Heiðrun meadery in California makes - mostly sparkling mead (an invention of theirs) made with honey from all sorts of blossoms we can't normally find - including carrot (which makes excellent mead).
I'm usually perfectly happy with Chaucer's and Oliver, which I'd think would be a good starting-mead mead as it's fairly cheap and widely available and is just plain MEAD, not this fruity crap (no offense).
I really don't like the stuff Redstone in Boulder makes, sadly. It's just not very pleasant, and I'd prefer either Chaucer's or Oliver, both of which are cheaper. Wild Blossom (Chicago) is decent but tends to play around with fruity stuff; again, not as good as sticking with honey or mulling plain honey mead.
Bunratty mead isn't mead. It's white wine (grape) with honey added. Again, not as good.
There're a couple oddly Polish meaderies that make some good stuff (don't ask me to remember Slavic names), including a variety aged in oak which is AMAZING and tastes like caramel and pure throbbing sex.  (<all your bass made me add this)


----------



## Asrial (Oct 27, 2010)

abyssalservant said:


> Maybe I'm a sellout for actually buying mead instead of making it . . .
> 
> ...not this fruity crap (no offense).
> 
> ...


1) We won't consider you a sellout, just unwise. Mead-making saves you TONS of money, even if you buy high-end quality honey! 

2) ... Lolwut?! Flavoured mead are quite popular among mead-brewers, since it develops alot of character, and is completely failsafe, hell, it is almost even needed, unless you got some nutrients!
Standard citrus is a good nutrient, and gives a solid taste. All hail cinnamorange mead! (Homemade word, cinnamon+orange, dont make fun of it )

3) Christ, who is so retarded to call honeyed white wine for mead? 

4) Slavic? Last time i drank anything slavic, i couldn't remember ANYTHING the next day 


I might be planning on getting myself an oak cask for storing my premium mead...

But right now, I just want to focus on the mead I'm brewing at the moment, and the next batch, which will be huge!


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 27, 2010)

I know adding fruit is popular and traditional; I just don't like it. I prefer actually tasting the mead. And yes, mead-making would save me tons of money if I drank regularly. I drink a few times a year.

Labeling honeyed wine as mead is actually fairly common and similar to the numerous anise-flavoured liquors passing themselves off as absinthe on the market. Since both mead and absinthe are primarily liquids people hear of from stories, the "thought" is all that counts to some people. Like horned "Viking" helmets and chainmail bras.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Klapøjster Mjød and Viking Blod from Dansk Mjød


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2010)

I bought some mead here to try, and it was entirely way too sweet, I felt like I was drinking candy syrup or something, that had a wine flavour to it


----------



## Asrial (Oct 28, 2010)

What the hell did you expect? It's HONEY-wine


----------



## Richie666 (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome dude, I'm excited to see how they come out. Some interesting flavors you have there

I have a 3 gallon batch aging right now of orange ginger mead. It smells delicious, but it still needs another few months until it's ready.

I used the zest of a few oranges (2-3), diced an entire ginger root, and used almost 10 pounds of orange blossom honey. I brewed it up early August and just last week chopped another entire ginger root to really boost the flavor. I'm realllllllly! excited because it's my first batch, only having brewed beer before, but i feel like it will come out pretty good. 

Oh, and what kind of yeast do you guys use? I used Lavlin D47 which is apparently apt for sweet meads.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2010)

Asrial said:


> What the hell did you expect? It's HONEY-wine



Something can be sweet without being over powering. This was WAY over powering, like you have no idea 

A friend and I ordered a bottle each to see if we wanted to start making it. Needless to say, neither of us did


----------



## Asrial (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, we are still ordering the rest of the equipment, and need a couple of carboys. Aiming for 4x25 liters. :q So far, we've done it the primitive way with bottles, balloons and luck. xD

And I actually don't know the exact type of yeast we use for our mead, we just use what's recommended for port-wine.
But I think I might find some yeast that is optimized for semi-dry wine and/or cider. I don't want my mead to become TOO sweet, as I want to use some of it for dessert wine, some for binge-drinking mixed with Tuborg. 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Something can be sweet without being over powering. This was WAY over powering, like you have no idea


Mead is just a tad sweet. You might want to try a dry or semi-dry variety before ultimatively deciding whether or not you want to brew. ^^ Tend to be less sweet (duh?) and rely more on the honey/alcohol-taste. Non-sweet honey with a dropkick, if you will. :q


----------



## leandroab (Oct 28, 2010)

I never had mead and I always wanted too.. it's so metal!

I approve of this message.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 28, 2010)

Asrial said:


> Mead is just a tad sweet. You might want to try a dry or semi-dry variety before ultimatively deciding whether or not you want to brew.


+1 Try some drier brews, I'm not into super dry wine or mead, but i don't like it too sweet either.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

JJ, what did you try? Sounds like Chaucer's or Lurgashall or something from your description.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 29, 2010)

For something cheap but still good, for those just getting into mead, try Oliver's "Camelot Mead". @ 11%abv it's not super dry but has just enough sweetness to be good.


----------



## Asrial (Oct 29, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I never had mead and I always wanted too.. it's so metal!


I'd then recommend you to buy some brewing equipment and start brewing some!
I don't know the exact liter-price in foreign currency, but I get my mead for 20 Dkk a liter. That's around 3-4$ a liter. For ALL the equipment and materials to produce 100 liters, no bottles, same bill. Gets cheaper the next time I produce. ^^
So translated to dollar, it's going to cost 3-400$ or so, and that's with the insanely high danish taxes! In the states, it is so much cheaper, so you might get some imported from there.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 29, 2010)

I made mead once. I was in high school, myself and a vegan in my cooking class got a couple of water bottles, honey, and yeast, mixed it up with some warm water, and put them in a cupboard for the duration of the class, releasing the CO2 every ten minutes or so. The fermentation wouldn't stop, and I was doing this well after school. I drove my friend to the office, went in with him, and we feared what my car looked like, as we had been about thirty minutes. When we got back, the bottles looked fine, but as soon as I touched one of them, the cap exploded off. 

I took the opportunity to lick the fermented mixture off my hand and IT WAS FUCKING DELICIOUS! 
When I got home, I had to freeze the stuff to keep it from fermenting. Aging is for pussies, I like to live on the edge.... with my honey wine.


----------



## Asrial (Oct 29, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> I made mead once. I was in high school, myself and a vegan in my cooking class got a couple of water bottles, honey, and yeast, mixed it up with some warm water, and put them in a cupboard for the duration of the class, releasing the CO2 every ten minutes or so. The fermentation wouldn't stop, and I was doing this well after school. I drove my friend to the office, went in with him, and we feared what my car looked like, as we had been about thirty minutes. When we got back, the bottles looked fine, but as soon as I touched one of them, the cap exploded off.
> 
> I took the opportunity to lick the fermented mixture off my hand and IT WAS FUCKING DELICIOUS!
> When I got home, I had to freeze the stuff to keep it from fermenting. Aging is for pussies, I like to live on the edge.... with my honey wine.


... You know you could've possibly killed your "balance ability" for up to a whole year? ' That's what I've been told and read somewhere, if the yeast is active.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 29, 2010)

Asrial said:


> ... You know you could've possibly killed your "balance ability" for up to a whole year? ' That's what I've been told and read somewhere, if the yeast is active.



I reiterate:



SchecterWhore said:


> I like to live on the edge.... with my honey wine.



Yeah, I'm sure it wasn't the smartest thing I've done. It probably has something to do with the species of yeast, as well, I suspect.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 29, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> JJ, what did you try? Sounds like Chaucer's or Lurgashall or something from your description.



I got Munro Honey. It was within Canada and didn't want to deal with the headache of ordering alcohol across the border.

They do have a dry one so maybe I'll try that someday.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 31, 2010)

i like mead beer, mmm mmm good


----------



## Asrial (Oct 31, 2010)

^Mead in beer is retardedly good. (y)


----------



## Asrial (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry for double post, but does anyone know exactly where I can bulk order pomegranates? I need alot for my pomegranate and raspberry-mead, and I can easily get frozen raspberries. Pomegranates are considered an import, because they cannot grow up here in the cold north... And I would like to get 20kg worth of pomegranate. Some for personal consumption, rest for the mead. :q


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 1, 2010)

My brother is just about to make mead. Any good links or info to help him on his golden drinky ways?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 1, 2010)

Asrial said:


> Sorry for double post, but does anyone know exactly where I can bulk order pomegranates? I need alot for my pomegranate and raspberry-mead, and I can easily get frozen raspberries. Pomegranates are considered an import, because they cannot grow up here in the cold north... And I would like to get 20kg worth of pomegranate. Some for personal consumption, rest for the mead. :q



Know anyone who works in the food industry? My parents own a restaurant and we bulk order shit all the time for home


----------



## Asrial (Nov 1, 2010)

^I actually DO know someone who owns a restaurant, but I don't know if she can get me 20 kg pomegranate. :q

@ CYBERSYN: Go to stormthecastle.com/mead/index


----------



## Asrial (Dec 8, 2010)

UPDATE!

The mead finished its final stage yesterday! I rebottled it into an old vodla-bottle and added additional vodka, just because I had 100ml left on a random bottle with safety-lock.

And know what? IT'S A SPARKLING MEAD!
I'll post pics later today!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 9, 2010)

I've actually been really looking into trying/possibly making mead. Since there's a BevMo near me, I think I'll pickup a bottle and try it first before deciding. Anyone tried this brand?:
http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?N=4294964586&area=home&ProductID=5915

It looks pretty tasty, but I'm worried it will be too sweet. I was actually looking to make a little pre-show ritual with my band where we all share mead from a horn before we hit the stage.


----------



## Asrial (Dec 9, 2010)

My mead! Yes, that is a smirnoff vodka-bottle. VERY ANCIENT


----------



## Asrial (Jan 14, 2011)

INCOMING! The _meadiest_ bump in the world!

Well, I want to give a fair update;


The restaurateur I knew is moving to spain... And doesn't own the restaurant anymore. FYI, no pomegranate-mead.  I'll just churn in some other fruits/berries in instead. Blueberry, maybe?
All my brewing equipment has arrived! 25 ltr carboy, 30 ltr fermenting bucket (DUAL-PATCH!), a weight, transfering equipment and my yeast.
Brewing will start in febuary, and there will be pictures.
I'm still in need of cheap glass bottles that ships within the boundaries of EU. Buying from the US is too risky and/or too expensive.
Final note; this mead will be designed to work equally well as a beer additive, and as a dessert wine.
Blueberry is a mildly flavoured berry IMO, so I think again that it either has to be pure blueberry juice, or a stronger, more acidic fruit, but on that note, the mild flavour would work really well with the dessert wine aspect. Beer-wise, it would fit with a pilsner, I suppose, but maybe putting some in a guiness wouldn't hurt either, I guess.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 14, 2011)

Asrial said:


> INCOMING! The _meadiest_ bump in the world!
> 
> Well, I want to give a fair update;
> 
> ...



Wish you lived in the US. My 21st is in July and I want mead on that day!


----------



## Asrial (Jan 14, 2011)

Wish for a trip to Denmark, and I'll be able to give you a couple of bottles.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump for progress!
Because...
BEHOLD THE 31 TINS OF HONEY!




And just to give you an idea of how much honey I got, I'll give you a snapshot of the weight of one tin:




And the tools for usage:
Fermentation bucket, wine yeast, wine clarifier (for the finished product), a volume weight, waterlock and transportation tube. Dunno what it's called. Plus my awesome 1527 







I have decided to flavor my mead with raspberries and blueberries! Freshly thawed, of course. Gonna be a wizard if you can get fresh berries at this time of the year. 

But stay tight! Going to brew it this friday!


----------



## Richie666 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds great man. Berry mead should be delicious. 

My ginger mead (brewed in early august) turned out fantastic! Great stuff and nearly everyone I've given it to has loved it. Surprisingly, as it was my first batch, it's really tasty! I only have a few 500ml bottles left, of the < 3 gallons, which is unfortunate, but I'm about to brew up a winter ale with my friend, so that should keep my brewing propensities occupied for a bit.

Oh and how clear did yours turn out? In that vodka bottle it looks a little cloudy, but it could just be the picture. Mine cleared up fine after 2-3 months in the fermenter. When I first started bottling (late December) i shook up the fermenter after filling the first bottle, so it became cloudy again.... so I had to wait a few days. Suppose i should have racked it before i bottled, but, fuck it, i was lazy haha.


----------



## Richie666 (Feb 9, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Beer-wise, it would fit with a pilsner, I suppose, but maybe putting some in a guiness wouldn't hurt either, I guess.



!!! 

Blueberry... in a STOUT?!  I love this idea! Going to have to try it sometime. Choclately, blueberry goodness mmm .


----------



## Asrial (Feb 10, 2011)

^ I said PILSNER! Like a pale-ale. I would never molest a stout with mead, that would be a shame for both parts. 

My old mead is almost untouched, and it's crystal clear, in contrast to when i took the picture. Beautiful. 

And my melomel (fruity mead) is fermenting beautifully right now, and if any1 wants pictures...


----------



## Richie666 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool, cool. A wondrous sight, it is, to see your mead beautifully cleared. Is your melomel fruity colors? Or has it stayed golden? I'd check out some pics if you post them

Oh and mead and stout = yuck, i agree. But I meant adding straight up blueberry to a stout. I think that would be pretty interesting.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 10, 2011)

I know a fair few people who enjoy proper mead, let me know when your done and I'll have one of each of the flavours for my best mates birthday (its in September btw)


----------



## Ckackley (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn.. What a thread.. I freakin' LOVE mead. At pagan festivals the stuff flows like water , and being a former middle ages re-enactor I've had my fair share. Awesome !!!


----------



## Asrial (Feb 11, 2011)

@Richie666: It has turned a beautiful purple so far, quite hazy still, because it's still fermenting. 

@13point9: My mate is also going to make another flavor of mead, so I can surely arrange 1 ltr of each to you. Price can be discussed. 

And I'll take a pic when I return from school today. (y)


----------



## Asrial (Feb 11, 2011)

There we go!


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 11, 2011)

w00p looking good, how long do you need to leave it to brew?

also a litre of each would be ace, I can see her getting very drunk very quickly ahaha


----------



## Asrial (Feb 11, 2011)

I can get hold of 75 cl bottles, but no 1 ltr.  You might want to show me a website that sells 1 ltr bottles that's sealable.

And I'm counting on it's still going to ferment in another week or two; it should be ready to bottle by early march; drinkable by june. But I'll rack it into my carboy instead, because I'm right now broke, trying to get myself a ticket to Roskilde festival which is ungodly expensive for my budget (315$). 1 year till the full paycheck rate kicks in 

But right now, I'd say 12£ (british) per liter of mead, plus shipping of course, just so you know the price rates.  The price covers pretty much all the expenses I've had with the mead, and because it's a fine-grained melomel, I need to buy an extra cloth, just to filter it... Damn pesky raspberry seeds, y u so small?! Then again, super-filtration is good for the quality. 

And the other mead is power vanilla. It's my friends recipe, where he uses 6 pods for the 25 ltr.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 11, 2011)

found a place on Amazon, not sure if its a UK store or not...

Amazon.co.uk: Used and New: Amber Swing Top Beer Bottles (12) - Complete

no biggie though heh =)

6 pods, is that a lot or not? im not up to scratch with my flavourings


----------



## Asrial (Feb 11, 2011)

It is european ye, but I can hardly believe that those can roam 1 ltr a bottle. 
And yes, he browsed through several vanilla mead recipes, and almost all of them said 1-2 pods...


----------



## Asrial (Feb 13, 2011)

Just an update, I will be filtrating the mead on friday and rack it into my carboy. 

I've been speaking with a more seasoned brewer lately, and he should be able to give me some tips on how to improve in the future. And quite frankly, he has given me some quite interesting ideas regarding metheglin!

Chaï tea mead anyone? Or possibly cinnamon apple?


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 14, 2011)

cinnamon apple sounds like a damn good 'warming' flavour haha


----------



## Asrial (Feb 18, 2011)

CRAZY INSANE RE-PITCHING DAY!




This is wicked. The tube is going from the bucket, being held up by some random shit, being held in place by some tool, and pouring out into our funnel lined with 2 ultra-fine cloths and a plastic filter, for the sickest filtration system. Ever.  Yes, that is knives that is present in the funnel, for creating holes for the filtered mead to pass through easily.
By the way, HI DAD.





Quite a filtration going on! I was actually scared for a couple of hours, because my mead didn't bubble at all, so I thought I'd filtered off the yeast... 
But NOTHING passed through the cloth! Only the mead! All the fruit-bits and dead yeast-clumps and whatnot was captured in the bottom of the bucket and in the cloth.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 5, 2011)

IT IS DONE!








The color is really astonishing! The pictures really doesn't do the mead justice, and the flavor itself... Holy cow.
This is, without a doubt, the best investment I have ever made!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 5, 2011)

So.. how do I do this? Mix shit inside a sealed container, let it ferment, wait some more.. profit????

I so wanna do this!


----------



## Asrial (Apr 6, 2011)

Not quite, but close.

You need to get:

A carboy with an airlock
A wine raiser
A funnel
Several disposable felt cloths
A big-ass cauldron
Household alcohol (moonshine if you are badass)
A 2 liter container
Alcometer

And the ingredients:

10 kilos of honey
1 pitcher of Wyeast pro mead yeast (sweet or dry, doesn't matter really)
An unlimited supply of tap water
Flavours (around 1,5kg berries or more, a nylon stocking filled with herbs etc)
Hops or meadowsweet (for bitterness. All that honey and sugar will become cloying if you don't counterbalance it. You can leave it out if you want to use it as a dessert wine or as a drink mixer. My own mead goes really well with a splash of vodka into some ginger ale!)

Procedure:

Start off by cleaning your equipment with the alcohol and a disposable cloth. Throw it out when you are done, and wash your hands in a 25/75 solution of alcohol/tap water (boiled of course).
Take your cauldron, heat it up and seven liters less water than the recipe calls for (this recipe is for 25 liters), and start dumping in your honey, minus one kilo. When foam appears, skim it away!
If you got any fruit or berries, add them in now! If not, cool.
When the honey-water has gotten the right temperature (AKA not boiling hot), transfer it to the carboy, with the help of the funnel.
Now, take the jug, fill it up with one liter of boiled (and luke-warm) water and the rest of the honey. Pitch in the yeast, and let it sit for half an hour.
When the yeast is ready, pitch it in and fill up the carboy with boiled, room-temperature water, so you got 25 liters of mead! Measure its gravity (the higher the gravity, the more sugar it contains. It will drop accordingly to the volume of alcohol the yeast has produced)
Seal the carboy with a readied airlock, and let it sit in a dark, not overly hot place.
After two weeks, strain the mead through the cloth onto the big-ass cauldron, cleaned of course. Discard the gunk left in the carboy, that is dead yeast.
Measure the volume, and put the mead back into the carboy.
Wait untill the end of time.
??????
Profit!


Hope that helped.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 6, 2011)

Real shame I can't get this stuff man it looks... flavoursome hahaha


----------



## Asrial (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm sorry for you mate. You are still welcome to join in for a gulp of mead if you happen to stop by in Denmark.  And yes, it is really good.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 11, 2011)

I would probably start with plain mead first, as I don't even know if I like it or not. I never had mead!

But, aside from getting all the overly-complicated apparatuses, uh, apparati,aparatusseus... what's up with making it bitter? How much? Do you have any tips?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 11, 2011)

This is how I brew mead. Thrice now. It gets you fucked up!


----------



## Asrial (Apr 12, 2011)

leandroab said:


> But, aside from getting all the overly-complicated apparatuses, uh, apparati,aparatusseus... what's up with making it bitter? How much? Do you have any tips?



I actually wrote a reason in the recipe, but here we go again:
The amount of sugar in mead is retardedly high, naturally, from the honey. I've never tried brewing with bittering(?) agents in my meads so far, but I would guess a handful of herbs in total, which should be allowed to breathe in the mead. If you don't want to invest in a second container for this experiment, I suggest you get a new pair of thin nylon stockings. They're cheap, finely netted and works like teabags!

And remember, you want a counter-balance, not an overpowering bitterness!


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 14, 2011)

The Armada said:


> This is how I brew mead. Thrice now. It gets you fucked up!




I know what I'm doing this weekend now.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 14, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> I know what I'm doing this weekend now.



Just be careful with the amount of yeast you are using if you are using moist bakers yeast, too much will make it taste too yeasty. Too little will give a tedious fermentation period.

And four liters? Add a bag of frozen berries! Either that, or 2 oranges and 2 cinnamon sticks.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 14, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Just be careful with the amount of yeast you are using if you are using moist bakers yeast, too much will make it taste too yeasty. Too little will give a tedious fermentation period.
> 
> And four liters? Add a bag of frozen berries! Either that, or 2 oranges and 2 cinnamon sticks.



How much yeast would be appropriate for that much? Is it more guesswork or a measured amount?

And I like the cinnamon idea.


----------



## Northern (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! No idea how I missed this thread. I have been brewing for some years now. The blackurant and the lemon/apple mead have been the most succesfull so far. Also I always use berries and fruit peelings as the yeast so I don't get any excess yeast-flavor. The batch made by the OP looks extremely pleasing though, I must say.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 15, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> How much yeast would be appropriate for that much? Is it more guesswork or a measured amount?
> 
> And I like the cinnamon idea.



For those small breadyeast packages, I'd say 1/8th and let it sit for 3 hours in a sugared water solution before adding it into the brew.



Northern said:


> Wow! No idea how I missed this thread. I have been brewing for some years now. The blackurant and the lemon/apple mead have been the most succesfull so far. Also I always use berries and fruit peelings as the yeast so I don't get any excess yeast-flavor. The batch made by the OP looks extremely pleasing though, I must say.



Well thank you.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 27, 2011)

Guys, I have an announcement;
I've been studying on brewing in general, and also whiskys and their origin. I find the topics disturbingly interesting, and the chemical process behind the production of the liquids. So I have made a decision that hopefully will become a reality;
I am going to study chemistry on high level, and later on aim for a bachelor degree within chemistry. And lastly, the most revealing part; 2 years on a brewers academy.
*I am becoming a master brewer!*
It's a highly paid job, big demand of them in general, binds my love of cooking with a more chemically techy aspect, and the world just needs a brewery who also designs meads and beers containing mead!
This is some years in the future though (possibly a decade!), but the career-path just seems so obvious to me.

Oh, and if I have to relocate myself to start up a brewery, it will be in UK.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mead... that means bar wenches... mmmm.


----------



## VinnyLemieux (May 11, 2011)

mead is delicious very much want to start making it along with beer


----------



## Asrial (May 12, 2011)

^Go for it! Just ask any questions you might have if you decide to try it out.


----------

